# Kodak fixer



## nealjpage (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, so I went and bought Kodak fixer instead of RapidFix.  However, there's no mixing ratios on the package and the Kodak site doesn't help, either.  Do I mix it 1:2, 1:1, or use it full strength?


----------



## JamesD (Feb 1, 2007)

Fixer in powdered crystal form?  I had a box of Kodak Fixer, in crystal form, and mixed it with the amount of water indicated on the package.  No further dilution required or desired.  Test it by dunking a bit of leader first; time how long it takes to become clear, then fix your film for twice that time.  I do that with every roll I process, just to make sure.

I find liquid concentrate fixer much handier.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jim.  It worked great.  Now I've got a follow-up thread.


----------

